# Tables, Results, Fixtures for the major leagues



## A_Skywalker (Apr 3, 2009)

[parsehtml]<script language="javascript">
<!--
var wb_userid=176;
var wb_def=8;
var wb_darkcolor="010d90";
var wb_lightcolor="005edc";
//-->
</script>
<script language="javascript" src="http://www.betstudy.com/webmaster/wb_stats.js"></script>[/parsehtml]


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 16, 2015)

Start this thread..


----------



## andrewapple (Dec 17, 2016)

did it ever starded? is it loading? or no posts?


----------



## Betting Forum (Dec 18, 2016)

andrewapple said:


> did it ever starded? is it loading? or no posts?


There were tables and results for the major leagues, but the provider cut it off.


----------

